#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Вопросы по монашеству в Шри-Ланке

## Валерий Р.

Готовлюсь через несколько месяцев уехать в Шри-Ланку в монастырь и через пару лет принять монашество. 
Меня изначально интересовал лесной монастырь, ориентированный прежде всего на практику, со строгим соблюдением Дхаммы и Винаи. Пока выбрал для себя Na Uyana, т.к. только о нем нашел подробные отзывы и на их сайте есть ответы на многие вопросы. 
В связи с чем возникли вопросы:
1. У меня слабый английский (собираюсь потихоньку подучивать его, живя в монастыре). Могут ли из-за этого отказать в приеме в монастырь? Возможно кто-то встречал в монастыре монахов или практикующих со слабым английским?
2. Вопрос по монашеской визе: если не удастся получить приглашение для оформления 3-месячной визы в посольстве (отправил запрос в монастырь, но пока не получил ответа), то можно ли приехать по туристической и на месте её переделать в медитационную (в Бирме и Шри-Ланке)? 
3. Можно ли в Шри-Ланке продлить загранпаспорт (осталось до окончания меньше 2 лет) или лучше сделать это до отъезда?
Может быть вы сможете посоветовать еще какие-нибудь монастыри в Шри-Ланке или Бирме, где реально медитируют?

----------

Гошка (21.11.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

1. Для начала хватить и простого базового знания английского и в соответствующей языковой среде он развивается быстрее, при этом ланкийцы любят когда изучают и пытаются говорить на сингальском.
2. Лучше получить визу в посольстве, туристическую визу по прибытию можно продлить только на 6 месяцев после чего нужно будет покинуть страну.
3. На счет продления паспорта не знаю, но мне кажется лучше это сделать в знакомой обстановке. Все ретритные центры в Шри-Ланке так или иначе для реальной медитации, здесь скорее вопрос в подходе к практике и возможно наставнике.

----------

Валерий Р. (18.11.2014), Гошка (21.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

Туристическую визу нельзя продлить на монашескую - имейте в виду. И медитационных виз там нет - есть обычные туристические, в которых может сыграть роль письмо из монастыря. 
Сходите в саманеры, там и поймете, надо это вам или нет, что загадывать?

----------

Валерий Р. (18.11.2014)

----------


## Валерий Р.

Большое спасибо за ответы!
Не подскажете, в каком еще монастыре/медитационном центре можно получить приглашение для оформления визы? Желательно сбросить ссылку на их сайт. Это я на всякий случай уточняю, если из Na Uyana долго не будет ответа.

----------


## Жека

Так можно просто приехать по тур визе, там выбрать центр и пожить полгода.  Это в Бмрму не пускают в монастырь без визы медитац. А тут - пожалуйста.

----------

Валерий Р. (18.11.2014)

----------


## Валерий Р.

Т.е. как я понимаю, можно в Шри-Ланку въехать по въездной или электронной тур. визе на 30 дней, которую ставят в аэропорту. Приехать в центр или монастырь, с помощью монастыря её продлевают еще на 5 месяце. 
А через пол-года придется выезжать из страны чтобы получить новую визу или монастырь в этом случае поможет оформит новую визу без выезда?
Еще вопрос возник по статусу саманеры в отношении визового вопроса. Дает ли статус саманеры право на бесплатную визу также как для бхикху?

----------


## Жека

Саманеры -нет, насколько я знаю. Выезжать придется, но там порядки часто меняются. Что они опять придумают - никто не знает, но пока с визами вроде все не очень сложно.  До полугода продлевают, есть миссионерская спец виза для тех, кто в Европе помогает буддизму, есть учебные визы. Ну и монашеские, но это должен монастырь делать.

----------

Валерий Р. (19.11.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

Продлить туристическую 30-ти дневную визу более чем на 6 месяцев невозможно, никак.
А вообще карта - это еще не территория. Для начала не нужно сжигать мосты, а съездить на месяц в ретрит, оценить свои возможности и сравнить свои ожидания - это все таки Азия, менталитет, еда, уклад жизни там сильно другой. И в этом случае монастырю будет проще дать вам рекомендательное письмо когда там будут знать вас лично.

----------

Валерий Р. (19.11.2014), Гошка (21.11.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

на-уяна -отличное место, можно и не искать что то еще.
сегодня вернулся оттуда.
для вьезда лучше сделать entry visa.

----------

Ануруддха (22.11.2014), Валерий Р. (10.12.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> при этом ланкийцы любят когда изучают и пытаются говорить на сингальском.


да, действительно.
меня в первый же день спросили-что я могу сказать на сингальском. с разочарованием они услышали от меня лишь одно слово 'аюбован'  
в мои дальшейшие планы входит научится слову "спасибо"

----------

